# How do Light Up Shoes work?



## Lurker (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm just curious. I got some for my son and they are pretty neat. They have some red LEDs that flash when he walks. Do they have batteries or are they generating electricity and if so, how?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## matt_j (Sep 8, 2004)

They usally have batteries with pressure sensor mounted in the heel of the boot. And I don't think you can change batteries.

I saw two kinds of sneakers like that. One which will generate steady blinking light once you step on them (keep weight on the heel). And second one that will only generate short blink.


----------



## naromtap (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah my son has had a couple pairs & neither pair's batteries lasted long enough for him to outgrow them, - good while it lasts tho!


----------



## Lasernerd (Sep 10, 2004)

My daughter is on her second pair,,
their great when she is outside running around,
you can pick her out from her friends,little flashy led shoes!


----------



## greenLED (Sep 10, 2004)

I keep wondering why they don't make'em in adult sizes!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## markdi (Sep 10, 2004)

would you wear them ?


----------



## greenLED (Sep 10, 2004)

Why not? I can see myself jumping around having fun with my kid. It's sure to turn heads and get people rolling their eyes at me, but that's OK. I can handle that. There are weirder people out there. I hear there's a crowd that's into flashlights! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Oh, my, what can be worse!?

More seriously now, it would be a great safety feature to have in running shoes. Reflective tape/vest just doesn't seem to to the trick all the time and I hate those flashing LED strobes when I run, they bounce around too much.


----------

